# Random Useless Facts



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2015)

I really enjoy browsing at interesting fun facts but sometimes there are so many of those that I can't find the best source for all of it.
Can you guys share interesting facts of any kind? XD
I think I can share some but I'm sure you guys are pro and know about these already.

~Cheese are more valuable the older it is.. It's like wine but solid.
~Without the food coloring, the color of coke is green.
~There was an occupation back in middle ages where you wipe the the king's ass clean after he takes a dump and it's even considered an honor back then.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm game:
-A Strawberry isn't actually a berry but a Banana is; Avocados are berries as well.

-Cats can't taste sweet things.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll post some random sports facts a bit later


----------



## SoulReaper343 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rats and horses can't vomit o.o


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 29, 2015)

There is 1,22 Activated cellphones for 1 toothbrush worldwide. *This is a fact.*


----------



## SoulReaper343 (Jun 29, 2015)

24 people are born every 6 seconds, as well as 12 people die every 6 seconds


----------



## Ratical (Jun 29, 2015)

- Celery is sometimes said to have negative calories. It actually does have some within it, but none of them are absorbed by our bodies, so we actually use more energy to digest them than we get from them. Cold water is the same way.

- Some armadillo species can delay the birth of their offspring for up to 2 years if conditions are unfavorable. They just suspend embryo development. Also, the nine-banded armadillo always gives birth to identical quadruplets.

- The plastic tips at the end of shoelaces are called "aglets".



SoulReaper343 said:


> Rats and horses can't vomit o.o



Which also means there are no bulimic rats or horses. But some of 'em may still have body image issues so please be nice to 'em.


----------



## SoulReaper343 (Jun 29, 2015)

They're still cute though.... and nobody really knows what cheese says when you take its picture :3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 29, 2015)

I just read through a book of useless facts yesterday, actually. Great timing!

- Baby Ruth candy bars aren't named after Babe Ruth, they are named for former president Grover Cleveland's daughter Ruth who was a baby at the time
- more people have been killed by diseases spread by fleas than by all wars combined
- canned food was invented almost 40 years before can openers
- George Washington was the first president under the U.S. Constitution, but there were 10 presidents before him under the Articles of Confederation
- there are hundreds of thousands of dollars in loose change left behind at airport metal detectors in the U.S. every year
- a jiffy is an actual unit of time (0.01 seconds)

Also:



VÃ¦r said:


> -Cats can't taste sweet things.



The cats at my house are given a quick spray of canned whipped cream as a treat, and they love it. I suppose one could argue that they love the texture as opposed to the taste, but I doubt it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 29, 2015)

Way before the advent of clocks with alarm or bell function -or at least before they were widely affordable- each city or town would have designated "window knockers" whose job it was to walk down the streets with long poles with which to knock the windows (then shutters) of paying customers to wake the occupants inside each morning.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Way before the advent of clocks with alarm or bell function -or at least before they were widely affordable- each city or town would have designated "window knockers" whose job it was to walk down the streets with long poles with which to knock the windows (then shutters) of paying customers to wake the occupants inside each morning.



Saw that in Danger Dolan XD

There is an occupation called sin eater where a sinful man can pass his sin to a person by having his family pass a bread over his dead body for the sin to be absorbed by the bread, the sin eater then eats the bread which also ingests the sin of the sinful man

The sin eater then becomes a criminal


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2015)

A theory that some young earth creationists have to explain craters on the moon is that before the great flood the earth's crust floated on a massive body of water that exploded out of the earth causing the 40 days and nights of rain (this is known as Hydroplate Theory), apparently the force of the water was so great that it shot into space and hit the moon causing craters to form. This is derisively known as the Lunar Bukkake Hypothesis.

Also, bananas prove the existence of God.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 29, 2015)

A friend of mine shared a list of random useless facts about the human body in a Kik chat the other day. I can only remember two now.

-A human male ejaculates at a speed of 27 MPH, making it illegal in school zones.
-There is the same amount of blood in a human erection as there is in a gerbil's entire body.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2015)

Astrium said:


> A friend of mine shared a list of random useless facts about the human body in a Kik chat the other day. I can only remember two now.
> 
> -A human male ejaculates at a speed of 27 MPH, making it illegal in school zones.
> -There is the same amount of blood in a human erection as there is in a gerbil's entire body.



I like what I'm reading >=3


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jun 29, 2015)

Astrium said:


> A friend of mine shared a list of random useless facts about the human body in a Kik chat the other day. I can only remember two now.
> 
> -A human male ejaculates at a speed of 27 MPH, making it illegal in school zones.
> -There is the same amount of blood in a human erection as there is in a gerbil's entire body.



Three gerbils in my case! :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2015)

Llamapotamus said:


> Three gerbils in my case! :V



Balloon shaped dick :V

~People used condoms back in ancient Egypt, they used condoms made of cloth soaked in vinegar.

It's also a reusable condom XD


----------



## Pistachio (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iAUwamHTM4


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2015)

Speaking of Egypt and penis, the earliest historical record of circumcision comes from Egypt, in the form of an image of the circumcision of an adult carved into the tomb of Ankh-Mahor at Saqqara, dating to about 2400 BC.


----------



## Sylox (Jun 29, 2015)

5 obscure sports facts


1. The Bobcats have been to the playoffs.
2. Zach Johnson and Trevor Immelmann have both won the Masters.
3. Danica Patrick won her only race b/c of a caution flag on the last lap.
4. Timmy Chang (QB from the U of Hawaii) was on an NFL roster for 8 minutes.
5. Chris Chandler led the Falcons to the Superbowl.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 29, 2015)

If you add up all the numbers between 1 and 100 (including 1 and 100), you get 5050.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jun 29, 2015)

A fuller is a job back in the middle ages where sheep are sheared, their wool carded, spun and then woven â€“ basically, cleanse and thicken woollen cloth


This wasnâ€™t so bad except they needed alkaline to cleanse the wool and it was expensive, so they turned to stale urine instead â€“ gallons of urine taken from farms and private houses, only for the poor wool cleaner to trod through urine for over 7 hours a day, up to their knees in stale human urine


----------



## Amiir (Jun 29, 2015)

- One of the first sex lubrificants (if not perhaps the absolute first) used in human history was olive oil
- Greek mythology wants that Uranus (haha -.-) was evirated by Cronus. When his poor balls were thrown into the sea, they produced a lather from which Venus was born. Or so I remember
- According to some legend some river in the world was originated from the ejaculation of some ancient god. Can't remember the details

These fellas of ancient history had a pretty vivid immagination I must say


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 29, 2015)

Hydrofluoric acid has the unusual ability to dissolve soda-lime glass


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> Hydrofluoric acid has the unusual ability to dissolve soda-lime glass



It's damn nasty stuff: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofluoric_acid#Health_and_safety


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jun 29, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> It's damn nasty stuff: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofluoric_acid#Health_and_safety



That's why I don't mess with it. But I did see one guy on YouTube brave enough to do it.


----------



## Amiir (Jun 29, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> It's damn nasty stuff: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrofluoric_acid#Health_and_safety



Jesus Christ!!! That's some heavy shit!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 29, 2015)

Most of the music from Metallica's debut LP, Kill 'Em All, was written by Dave Mustaine. Metallica kicked him out of the band while recording due to him being a drunken asshole, and a rivalry was born. This is also why the song "The Four Horsemen" by Metallica sounds almost identical to "Mechanix" by Megadeth, which Mustaine formed soon after.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jun 29, 2015)

Beer and vaginas have almost the same acidity levels with an average pH of 4.5


----------



## KyryK (Jun 29, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Most of the music from Metallica's debut LP, Kill 'Em All, was written by Dave Mustaine. Metallica kicked him out of the band while recording due to him being a drunken asshole, and a rivalry was born. This is also why the song "The Four Horsemen" by Metallica sounds almost identical to "Mechanix" by Megadeth, which Mustaine formed soon after.


Teutonic Thrash is superior to Bay Area Thrash which sounds rather feeble in comparison and the Big 4 are all mediocre at best with the occasional exception of Slayer.

It's been posted in this thread so that makes it 100% objective fact as opposed to the dickish opinion of an elitist.


----------



## Wakor (Jun 29, 2015)

- Semen becomes sticky and cohesive in water. This is because the anticoagulant in semen is easily washed away.

- Cis, non-intersex males have underdeveloped, vestigial uteruses. They have them for the same reason they have nipples.

- Rosa Parks was a trained, professional civil rights activist. Her historic act was staged to repeat the exact same series of events which happened to another black woman, who was a pregnant teenager. 

- If a pair of twins marry another pair of twins, their children will be genetically siblings rather than cousins. 

- One egg has enough protein to fulfill your entire daily requirement.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 29, 2015)

Some tribes in New Guinea used to believe that in order to become a man you must ingest semen daily. The same tribes also believe that heterosexual sex can shorten a man's life.


----------



## Willow (Jun 30, 2015)

-Nintendo has enough money in the bank that they could lose about $250 million dollars a year and still stay in business for the next 40 years or so

-Tampons were once used to stop the bleeding from bullet wounds


----------



## Kurokawa (Jun 30, 2015)

- A long time ago, the French did not wipe their butts after taking a dump. They now smell of poop, and they tried to make a solution to that problem. Perfume was then invented, for their butts. (I dunno if this is actually true or not, some friend just told me this.)
- Mom backwards is mom.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Due to osmotic effects, sugar is an excellent substance to stop bleeding in a pinch.

Brain matter is mostly just fat, which provides support and insulates the sensitive ionic tubules.

There are two genetic deformities that are shared by 100% of the human population. One of them is the reason that humans can't produce ascorbic acid.

There is only one unique Y chromosone, but there are many of the others, and many unique lines of mitochondrial DNA.

The first apparatus for artificial respiration consisted of nothing more than a table that rocked back and forth.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 30, 2015)

- Armadillos are one of the few non human animals capable of contracting leprosy.

- The bubonic plague is still endemic in parts of New Mexico among prairie dogs populations.



Ratical said:


> - The plastic tips at the end of shoelaces are called "aglets".



- and their true purpose is sinister.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Most of the music from Metallica's debut LP, Kill 'Em All, was written by Dave Mustaine. Metallica kicked him out of the band while recording due to him being a drunken asshole, and a rivalry was born. This is also why the song "The Four Horsemen" by Metallica sounds almost identical to "Mechanix" by Megadeth, which Mustaine formed soon after.



Technically - Dave Mustaine only has writing credits on four songs from Kill 'Em All (The Four Horsemen, Jump in the Fire, Phantom Lord, and Metal Militia). Less than half.

That said, he also has writing credits on two songs from Ride The Lightning (-the title track- and The Call of Ktulu).

Dave Mustaine also claims some partial writing credits to "Leper Messiah" (off of "Master of Puppets"), but Metallica argues / refutes this one, unlike the others where they gave him credit.

On top of "Mechanix" (Megadeth) sounding like "The Four Horsemen" (Metallica) - the first half of "When" (Megadeth - album: The World Needs A Hero) uses the same riffs from "The Call of Ktulu" (Metallica - album: Ride the Lightning) . . . which he has writing credits on.

The second half sounds like "Am I Evil?" (Diamond Head) . . . supposedly as an homage or respect or tribute to the band / Brian Tatler. ((Or some rubbish.))


----------



## DarkCedar (Jun 30, 2015)

In the late 19th century to the start of the 20th century...

~Ketchup was prescribed as a medicine
~A doctor would stimulate a woman's clitoris in hopes of relieving her affliction of Hysteria
~The Dildo was used later by doctors to aid in the relief of Hysteria for women.
~Germs were not recognized as the cause of infections until the mid 19th century.

~The word "Nickname" comes from an old Northern European phrase known as "An Eek Name" or "An Other Name"
~It costs twice as much for the US treasury to mint a penny than the penny is actually worth.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jun 30, 2015)

- The WW2 ship's cat known as "Unsinkable Sam" survived his ship being sunk from underneath him no less than *three* times, having survived the sinking of the German battleship _Bismark_, the Royal Navy destroyer HMS _Cossack_, and the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS _Ark Royal_.
- The Cold War "Project Orion" proposed ground-launched spaceships that weighed over 2,000 tons to be launched by exploding *nuclear bombs* behind the ship and riding the resulting shockwaves. Test models using plastic explosives proved that "ol' boom-boom' would work in theory, but the project was cancelled as a result of nuclear test ban treaties.
- The (thankfully) extinct Haast's Eagle had a wingspan of around* ten feet* and was big enough to attack nine-feet tall flightless Moas, and was the only example of a bird being the apex predator of an ecosystem. In fact, most flightless birds in New Zealand evolved camouflaged plumage in order to avoid it. 
- The Cray X-MP supercomputer of the 1980s (that was so expensive at the time only major US scientific laboratories could afford it) has less overall processing power than a modern-day iPad.
- The word for "beer" in Japanese is _biru_. Which is useful.


----------



## Khaki (Jun 30, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> A fuller is a job back in the middle ages where sheep are sheared, their wool carded, spun and then woven â€“ basically, cleanse and thicken woollen cloth
> 
> 
> This wasnâ€™t so bad except they needed alkaline to cleanse the wool and it was expensive, so they turned to stale urine instead â€“ gallons of urine taken from farms and private houses, only for the poor wool cleaner to trod through urine for over 7 hours a day, up to their knees in stale human urine



It can also be used in the production of Potassium Nitrate.


----------



## Kimahrikidge (Jun 30, 2015)

Everytime you lick a stamp, you comsume 1/10 of a calroire.

More people are killed annually by donkeys than airplane crash.


----------



## Kit411230 (Jun 30, 2015)

In 1567, the man said to have the longest beard in the world died after he tripped over his beard running away from a fire.

A kangaroo has 3 vaginas

A ducks "quack" doesn't echo.

Humpty Dumpty wasn't an egg at all, it was a nickname given to a cannon which fell from a wall during battle, all the soldiers in the area who tried couldn't lift it back into place due to it's immense weight


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2015)

An average raindrop falls around 7 mph 

Chickens can't burp


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 30, 2015)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> That's why I don't mess with it. But I did see one guy on YouTube brave enough to do it.



They use it in my department to digest rock samples.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 30, 2015)

You can easily pass (or intentionally fail) key questions on a polygraph just by clenching your butthole. Tensing your pelvic floor can fluctuate your blood pressure drastically, creating spikes and false positives all over your test, therefore making the data inaccurate and useless. Given that not-so-useless-fact, polygraph tests can't even be used in a US court of law. Fooling a suspect into thinking there _are_, however, is perfectly legal and the sole reason we still use them. Guilty fuckers be confessing needlessly left and right still!


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 30, 2015)

-Racecar backwards is Racecar

-Male ducks are avid rapists. They rape other ducks, chickens, and pretty sure any other bird or small animal they can get to

-Duck penis is corkscrew shaped when erect

-Duck vaginas are actually mazes and they can close/open flaps to direct the duck's semen either into her womb or into a dead-end pocket 
where it sits and dies. They use this to not allow their rapist's semen to fertilize her and allow her actual mate to fertilize her.

-The Rape-X condom is scary. Has backwards spikes that hook the male when he pulls out/thrusts. Females wear it like a tampon. I think originated to combat the high rape cases in poor areas of africa. It has to be cut off at the hospital using an electric saw (wouldn't want that near my dick) and once it's removed, they man is arrested for rape (obviously).

-Before the FDA, china used to sell a facial skin care product that was made mostly with male cum. Called 'Pearl Cream' and when the FDA was made and examined it, it was banned. Well male cum IS good for your face and skin, ladies.

-Male cum acts as an astringent, anti-bacterial agent and helps the skin.

-WW2 soldiers would use their urine to clean the barrels of their rifles while out on the field.

-The bayonet of the Mosin-Nagant rifle is actually a flathead screwdriver and can be used to assemble/reassemble the rifle since all the screws need a flathead.


----------



## Ratical (Jun 30, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> -Duck penis is corkscrew shaped when erect



So are pigs'. The tails aren't the only things that're screwy.

Also:

- 4 percent of all people have outtie belly buttons.

- Some turtle species can breath through their butts (cloacal respiration).

- Norway knighted a penguin once. His name is Sir Nils Olav.

- A cat named Tama was a railroad station master in Japan until her death about a week ago. And she adorable.


----------



## Astrium (Jun 30, 2015)

Before the invention of gas masks, soldiers in World War I avoided the deadly effects of chlorine gas by pissing on a handkerchief and holding it over their mouth and nose. The gas reacted with the piss and became harmless.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2015)

Its known to date that the worlds oldest non rhythmic instrument was the flute.
The flute was made out of part of the wing from a vulture and was surprisingly pentatonic.
After that point whistles were created which would soon evolve into the earliest form of an ocarina.
Another thing to note is that xylophones made from reindeer bones were also found.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 30, 2015)

Kurokawa said:


> - A long time ago, the French did not wipe their butts after taking a dump. They now smell of poop, and they tried to make a solution to that problem. Perfume was then invented, for their butts. (I dunno if this is actually true or not, some friend just told me this.)


 
Perfume was first used in 2nd millenium BCE. And pretty much everyone did not wipe their butts a long time ago, not only the French; In fact, Toilet Paper was invented in 1857 by Joseph Gayetty.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 30, 2015)

Penguins do in fact have knees.


----------



## Kurokawa (Jun 30, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Perfume was first used in 2nd millenium BCE. And pretty much everyone did not wipe their butts a long time ago, not only the French; In fact, Toilet Paper was invented in 1857 by Joseph Gayetty.



Oh, ok xD 
Guess my friend is just saying BS about that perfume thing.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 30, 2015)

Kurokawa said:


> Oh, ok xD
> Guess my friend is just saying BS about that perfume thing.



French perfumes are really expensive, though.


----------



## flletcher (Jul 1, 2015)

Koala's can only eat leaves off a tree, if you put a leaf on a plate the koala wouldn't know what to do...its not very smart


----------



## JynxLynx (Jul 1, 2015)

Sloths will sometimes mistake their own arms for branches, grab onto them, and fall to their death.

Jelly beans are coated with bug feces.

More people are killed by vending machines than sharks. 

Polar bears are left-handed. 

Mickey Mouse received 800,000 fan letters in 1933. 

For every normal webpage, there are five porn pages. 

A female ferret will die is it goes into heat and can't find a mate.

Starfish have no brain. 

A giraffe can clean its ears with its tongue. 

Cats have over 100 vocal sounds while dogs only have 10.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

JynxLynx said:


> Jelly beans are coated with bug feces.



Shellac isn't feces, but rather a resin secreted from the female lac bug. While it is, indeed a byproduct of the lac bug, it isn't any more "feces" than bee's honey is "barf".
-That being said, that doesn't make the product sound any more appetizing... :V

-and while we're on that topic:

Castoreum is a byproduct of the North American Beaver, secreted from its anal glands to mark their territory. The substance is used widely in medicine, perfumes and FOOD; as "natural flavoring" to produce vanilla and fruit flavors like strawberry and raspberry in icecream, sodas, candies, and flavored cigarettes.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 1, 2015)

a part of the Andes mountain range the Aconcagua, is the highest peak in the southern hemisphere.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 1, 2015)

And carrots are actually bad for rabbits.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2015)

Speaking of cats...

-The term "pussy" in reference to someone who is weak comes from the word pusillanimous 
-Cats domesticated themselves 
-Cats rarely meow at each other, they mostly only meow at people
-An injured cat will purr to help heal itself



Ratical said:


> - A cat named Tama was a railroad station master in Japan until her death about a week ago. And she adorable.


This deeply upsets me :C


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Peanuts aren't nuts. They're legumes. They're more closely related to peas and garbonzo beans. -Which, surprise surprise, aren't even beans!


----------



## Astrium (Jul 1, 2015)

Eating cheese is actually harmful to mice.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Cats are lactose intolerant beyond kittenhood.
Actually, most mammals are. We just got used to it over time and produced enzymes to process lactose.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 1, 2015)

A sustained B-flat note from a tuba can make alligators horny.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 1, 2015)

JynxLynx said:


> Sloths will sometimes mistake their own arms for branches, grab onto them, and fall to their death.
> 
> Jelly beans are coated with bug feces.
> 
> ...



For fuck's sake! i googled useless facts (cuzz i'm a huge, cheating twat :V) and i just realized i was about to post the same list. _*TSK* *TSK* *TSK*_
i had you figured out at "polar bears are left handed" 'cuzz how/why the fuck would anybody know/need to know that!? i lawl'd.


----------



## Astrium (Jul 1, 2015)

The fastest red card ever given in a game of football was given two seconds after the whistle was blown when a player exclaimed "Fuck me, that was loud!" He was carded for profanity.


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2015)

There's a note about 36 octaves below middle C that can kill you


----------



## flletcher (Jul 1, 2015)

Willow said:


> There's a note about 36 octaves below middle C that can kill you



any sound can kill you, but 36 octaves down, can humans even hear that? dont think so but infrasound can also kill you and you wont even hear it


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2015)

JynxLynx said:


> Polar bears are left-handed.



Cool... Now I can tell polar bear furs that they're not polar bear furs unless they're left handed

Will also flame artist who draws polar bear furs being right handed


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 1, 2015)

Mayonnaise said:


> A sustained B-flat note from a tuba can make alligators horny.



I wish to know how you learned this 


The only thing I can think of is where someone in my silat class pointed out a part of the ribs and said if you stick a knife in there they'll die from blood flooding the lungs in about 30-40 seconds. Thanks man, but that is way too long.

Oh yeah, and appearently ears come off easy.


Yeah, that's all I can think of.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 1, 2015)

Willow said:


> This deeply upsets me :C



I know, but she lived a long life and really has a lovely story. She also had a Shinto funeral and is being honored as a cat deity.

I thought I should add one rat fact: they laugh when you tickle them. They're actually one of the few animals outside of primates and some dogs to do this. It's in ultrasound, so above our hearing range, but instruments can pick it up.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Don't know if it's REALLY useless, but:

Tampons can be deadly.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jul 1, 2015)

The Japanese printed banana notes as currency for occupied territories in Malaya and Borneo during WW2. They're called banana notes/money because there's pictures of banana trees printed on them. 




Kosdu said:


> I wish to know how you learned this
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is where someone in my silat class pointed out a part of the ribs and said if you stick a knife in there they'll die from blood flooding the lungs in about 30-40 seconds. Thanks man, but that is way too long.
> ...


Here. If the video in that link doen't work... you can watch it here.

Oh and those facts you give aren't useless at all.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 1, 2015)

Fun fact: Mayonnaise is not an instrument


----------



## Astrium (Jul 1, 2015)

LizardKing said:


> Fun fact: Mayonnaise is not an instrument



Horseradish is not an instrument either.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 1, 2015)

Astrium said:


> Horseradish is not an instrument either.



Neither is a MacBook (*cough*skrillex*cough*)


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 1, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Neither is a MacBook (*cough*skrillex*cough*)


It is if you smash it hard enough.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 1, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> It is if you smash it hard enough.



If Apple made a MacBook with Nintendo and made it smaller it would be called littleMacBook
:3


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 1, 2015)

23% of all photocopier faults worldwide are caused by people sitting on them and photocopying their butts.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 1, 2015)

The band Machine Head released the album Supercharger in late 2001. A music video for one of their songs had footage of collapsing videos, resulting in a "too soon" moment. The video was banned from VH1, and their label Roadrunner dropped them due to lack of promotional content. Supercharger is Machine Head's lowest selling album, and I feel it is also their weakest.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2015)

A man sued Pepsi when he found a mouse in his Mountain Dew. Pepsi attorney stated that Mountain Dew will dissolve a mouse in 30 days, and showed his can was purchased 74 days after being manufactured


----------



## Waterhead (Jul 1, 2015)

If you enjoy random facts I would recommend:

https://www.youtube.com/user/Thoughty2

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgJjd8J5moTQSwnCIx4WSIw


----------



## Nerine (Mar 15, 2016)

Mayonnaise said:


> A sustained B-flat note from a tuba can make alligators horny.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 15, 2016)

Glass is not a solid. Its just melting realy realy slowly. Ancient glass windows and stain glass are thicker at the bottom because of this.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 16, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Glass is not a solid. Its just melting realy realy slowly. Ancient glass windows and stain glass are thicker at the bottom because of this.



I heard they are thicker because people in ancient times couldn't lay glass properly


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 16, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Glass is not a solid. Its just melting realy realy slowly. Ancient glass windows and stain glass are thicker at the bottom because of this.



This is false. Glass is a solid and Somnium is correct that glass windows in ancient churches are thicker at their bottoms because the glass-making techniques they had could not guarantee equal thickness. They put the thicker ends of the glass at the bottom because that's more stable.

The notion that, if something flows it cannot be a solid is also false. Many solids are malleable or ductile and hence capable of fluid flow. Familiar examples include glaciers, which are observed to flow even though they are definitely made of solid ice, and salt domes, which rise through the earth's crust much as bubbles would through water.

These are examples of solid fluids. They are *not* liquids.

Here are video time-lapses of solid rock flowing out of the volcanic vent of the Mt St Helens caldera and solid ice flowing away from the growing dome at the Mt St Helens summit:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 16, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


>


That is both equally eerily beautiful _and_ horrifying.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 16, 2016)

Watching those videos, i'm suddenly reminded of the house i grew up in. We lived in that house for 15 years but it was built in the 40's. We watched the foundation crack, go to complete shit and slowly start crawling away much like those mountains. My mother found photos of the house from before we moved into it and the one corner of the property looked completely different. The tree near the corner of the house was much closer, the hedges were snug up against the walls and the geography looked altogether different. The house was built before modern building codes and was built up on a literal slab of concrete. No foundation walls, no proper drainage, no nothing. Just a big flat plain of concrete. The (slight) hillside on one corner of the house was slowly sliding out from under the corner of the building and was starting to take the whole corner of the house with it. When we tore up the carpet for remodeling, there were huge cracks through the makeshift foundation. The house was slowly being ripped in half, bottom first over years and years of erosion. You could see cracks going straight up the middle of the house in the drywall in the halls and stairway like stretch marks as the structure was being pulled apart.
Needless to say, we moved out years ago but damn, seeing the photos of the property from 30+ years prior and you could TELL dat earf was moovin', yo!!


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2016)

Nerine said:


>



This is a very useful fact! If I ever need to make my gators multiply (pending I ever have gators), it's Tuba shopping time.

Factoid:

Like the Honey-badger, a skunk will eat bees, and can withstand a certain amount of snake venom, particularly that of rattlesnakes, which tend to avoid skunks, who find them tasty.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 16, 2016)

The shots of the encroaching storm seen at the halfway mark in "Jurassic Park" was actual footage of Hurricane Iniki, which disrupted filming during the summer of 1992.

Jackie Earl Haley tried out for the role of "Glenn" in the original "A Nightmare on Elm Street", the role which put Johnny Depp on the map. Twenty-six years later, Haley would go on to play Freddy Krueger himself in the remake.

The character "Trent" in the 2009 "Friday the 13th" reboot is supposed to be the very same jock asshole his actor played two years prior in Micheal Bay's "Transformers"

If you consume a considerable quantity of water before heading to bed drunk, you can avoid a hangover.
(the effects of a hangover are identical to dehydration because alcohol displaces water in your bloodstream)

The "Trinity" atomic bomb test created radioactive glass called "Trinitite" at the blast site. Samples of Trinitite were given to the scientists at Los Alamos as souvenirs.

The "Castle Bravo" hydrogen bomb test in 1954 was indirectly responsible for inspiring the film "Gojira" (which was released later that year) when fallout from the blast got the crew of a Japanese fishing vessel contaminated. The footage seen of the Atomic tests in the 1998 and 2014 Godzilla films are both from Castle Bravo.


----------



## Kiari Candy (Mar 17, 2016)

A 'jiffy' is a unit of time for 1/100th of a second.
This fact feels so relatable.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 17, 2016)

A 'yiffy' is a unit of sexiness for 1/100 of a Renamon.
This fact feels _more_ relatable.


----------



## Kiari Candy (Mar 17, 2016)

I just really like peanut butter so that's why the fact was relatable for me. Lmao.
-Russia has a larger surface area than Pluto.


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2016)

Jousting is the official state sport of Maryland.


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 18, 2016)

If you cut down a tree and count the rings, that tree will die.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 18, 2016)

Utah has the highest Porn useage out of all 50 states of the US


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Mar 18, 2016)

Fish are technically waterproof.


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2016)

Clownfish? Surprisingly poor at juggling.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 18, 2016)

Every Febuary 30th and 31st all crime is legal exept preventing crime which is Ilegal


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 18, 2016)

Ahzek M'kar said:


> Fish are technically waterproof.



They're not waterproof. Something like 35% of gas exchange occurs through the skin, even in scaled fishes.


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2016)

The African Aardvark or 'earth pig' has the ability to close its nostrils while eating ants and termites, so as not to allow them to sting/invade it's nasal passages.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 18, 2016)

Termites fart more than any other creature


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Mar 18, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> They're not waterproof. Something like 35% of gas exchange occurs through the skin, even in scaled fishes.


That's why I said technically.


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 18, 2016)

-"One-hit Wonder" musician Gerry Rafferty was once given two separate offers to collaborate with Eric Clapton and Paul McCartney...and he turned down both offers!
-The Polar Express doesn't exist in real life, but the steam engine that pulled it in the movie does exist in real life! It's in Owasso, Michigan, and it is operational.
-There was actually going to be a 2D/3D animated movie based on "Where The Wild Things Are" back in the late 1980s or early 1990s,
-Only one of the singers from "The BeeGees" is left. The other two have passed away.


----------



## SolDirix (Mar 18, 2016)

The chemical element Selenium can replace the Sulfur in your sweat, and make you smell 100x worse.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 24, 2016)

There is a 50% chance of getting cancer and another 50% chance dying from it. #cancersuck


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 24, 2016)

You're not supposed to refrigerate or microwave the Nutella jars.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 24, 2016)

Smarties in Canada are like lafge M&Ms but bigger, crunchier and sweeter. Smarties as Americans know them are called Rockets in Canada


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you know,
Horses have a bone in there legs called the "Pisiform" bone?
Pretty cool right?

If you wanna learn more enthralling facts about Horses, 
Here's 19 other facts about them from the same place I got that one ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hershey distributes Cadbury products here in the states.


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 24, 2016)

The reason why vests in 3-piece suits are satin backed is to reduce friction and warmth when the jacket is worn.

Human Saliva has a boiling point 3 times higher than water

The horizontal last buttonhole on a man dress shirt is a vestige from a time when tucking in the shirt was the norm. The hole would be anchored on a button on the inside of the pants and the horizontal hole was less likely to tear due to the sideways stress exhibited in the waist area.

Heart attacks most commonly happen on a Monday.

A small child could swim through the veins of a blue whale.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 25, 2016)

You are ten times more likely to die, crushed by a vending machine than you are to be eaten by a shark.
...which actually a pretty misleading statistic considering how many people swim in the ocean versus cheapskates who tip snack machines. i tell you what, if a shark eats my dollar, he can HAVE it. i don't need those Cheetos.


----------



## LindyHop (Mar 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You are ten times more likely to die, crushed by a vending machine than you are to be eaten by a shark.
> ...which actually a pretty misleading statistic considering how many people swim in the ocean versus cheapskates who tip snack machines. i tell you what, if a shark eats my dollar, he can HAVE it. i don't need those Cheetos.



Idk, maybe if they were just Doritos, but Cheetos? I might have to punch a shark for that.
*No Sharks were harmed in the making of this post.

Random but not so Useless fact: An average person’s yearly fast food intake will contain 12 pubic hairs


----------



## Nerine (Mar 25, 2016)

Facr: There is an international  study to look into the furry fandom, as psychologists were astonished by its existance


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 25, 2016)

A study found that most people do not trust stair cases, claiming, "they always seem to be up to something."


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 25, 2016)

76.3% of all statistics are made up, especially ones with a 7 or 3 in it, including this one.

No but if you want some real useless facts this was the top google result: Completely Useless Facts


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 1, 2016)

Cmmfmgnvmmgjikgmntnskx is *NOT *a word.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

In most cases the majority is larger than the minority


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> In most cases the majority is larger than the minority



In what case _*wouldn't it*_ be?

The morbidly obese? *snickers*

Random fact: Quantum computing is going to destroy public key cryptography once it is feasible, exposing government secrets as well as people's private information.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> In what case _*wouldn't it*_ be?
> 
> The morbidly obese? *snickers*
> 
> Random fact: Quantum computing is going to destroy public key cryptography once it is feasible, exposing government secrets as well as people's private information.



Wouldn't quantum computing allow cryptographers to make even more complex encryption?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

Fallowfox said:


> Wouldn't quantum computing allow cryptographers to make even more complex encryption?



From a naive approach, sure. Even if there aren't new algorithms, more instructions could be processed in a given time and existing algorithms would take an exponentially longer amount of time to decrypt with changes like increased key size. The thing is, there is already data out in the wild that is protected by existing means. This is what's at the most risk; as you say, tools implementing SSL and other forms of public key cryptography could easily be updated to try and prevent such an attack.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 1, 2016)

Ricky said:


> From a naive approach, sure. Even if there aren't new algorithms, more instructions could be processed in a given time and existing algorithms would take an exponentially longer amount of time to decrypt with changes like increased key size. The thing is, there is already data out in the wild that is protected by existing means. This is what's at the most risk; as you say, tools implementing SSL and other forms of public key cryptography could easily be updated to try and prevent such an attack.



IMO the sad implication is that a quantum computer is most useful to a government if nobody else has one, so if a working machine emerged it might be kept secret for as long as its value for espionage is great.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah, especially in this day and age of so-called "cyber warfare."

I guess it depends on whom discovers the way to make it work before anyone else, as well as what country they are from.


----------

